

The 1 Percent’s Problem - hazz
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/2012/05/joseph-stiglitz-the-price-on-inequality#

======
hackerjam
right on the nail. i consider myself part of the silent majority and would
prefer to keep my head in the sand and ignore what is going on around me. just
doing my thing.

but can i afford to?

but the day is coming, sooner than most of us (in what used to be the middle
class) would like, when we are going to have to take stand and start clawing
back rights, privileges, and injustices that were hard-fought by previous
generations.

witness the demonstrations going on in fergusson and most recently, nyc. these
flashpoints are just the beginning.

